# pics over NFC on AOKP MS1



## jnorden (Aug 16, 2012)

I've asked around a few places, most people seem to think it is touch wiz only. Can you send pics over NFC on AOKP MS1? My wife and I are on us cellular. We both have gs3's. She is rooted stock, I'm AOKP MS1. When I try to send to her, I get a message that says " receivers device does not support large file types". When she sends to me, my phone opens Google play, and says " app not found". I thought maybe my phone was trying to send her my whole gallery app since I assume they are different. I tried downloading a gallery app from Google play onto both our phones so we would have the same one, it still does not send pics, just opens the app. We can share YouTube videos, contacts, websites, even news stories from news apps we have, just not pics. Any thoughts.


----------

